# Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?



## Planloser (17. August 2009)

*Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?*

Jo, Frage siehe Topic, ne.

Ich habe vor, auf klaren Schlauch zu setzen und G48 als K.-Schutz zu nutzen. Asl Schlauch kommen 3 für mich in Frage (alle 16/10): DangerDen, Masterkleer oder PVC ... 

MfG


----------



## Malkav85 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?*

Ich habe mir für meine erste WaKü einen Tygon "klar" geholt. Leider wurde der schon nach wenigen Wochen trüb. 

Generell kann ich das leider nicht sagen, da ich bisher wenig andere Schläuche hatte. Aber ich vermute, das dies so ist.


----------



## drunkendj (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?*

Ich hab seit 9 monaten klare Schläuche von Innovatek drin und die haben sich nicht verfärbt (hoffe das bleibt auch so). Soviel ich weiß gibts die aber nich in 16/10mm.


----------



## chefmarkus (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?*

Ich hatte auch schon die von Inno, und habe jetzt "irgendwelche" klare, ich denke es kommt wohl auch auf den Wasserzusatz an. Mit Innovatek Protect gab's bei mir keine Trübung.


----------



## icecold (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?*

Wenn du keine Farbzusätze und ein gutes Wasser nimmst wirst du keine Verfärbungen kriegen.
MfG


----------



## Planloser (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?*

Aha, ok. Vielen Dank. Dann werde ich mir klare Schläuche und als Zusatz Inno Protect holen ... 

BTW: Hat mal jemand ein Foto von einem trübe gewordenen Schlauch?


----------



## bundymania (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?*

ja, schau mal im Schläuche & Zusätze Sammelthread im Luxx-Forum, letzte 2-3 Seiten - Clearflex - wird relativ schnell trüb


----------



## Speed-E (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?*

Ich hab in meinem Kühlkreislauf jetzt *dest. Wasser mit Zitronensäure* versetzt. _(ClearFlex 16/12)_
Hatte vorher dest. Wasser mit Kühlmittel vom KFZ drin, damit sind die Schläuche trübe geworden. 
Die Zitruskraft hat alles wieder blitzeblank geputzt.


----------



## Forti (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?*

Hi
also ich habe das eintrüben oder verfärben leider bei allen Schläuchen erlebt.
Ich habe es anfangs mal mit Baumarktschlauch probiert, naja der totale Reinfall, schlechtester Schlauch überhaupt. Dann Inno von AT. Die Ablagerung ist auf dem Foto, das kleine stück Schlauch, sehr gut zu erkennen. Dann einfachen blauen Schlauch. Naja das ergebniss von 8 Monaten ist wohl sehr klar zu erkennen. Der obere neu und der untere  ca. 8 Monate im Sys. Kühlmittel IMMER Desti aus dem Baumarkt + InnoProtektPro, oder aber bei dem Blauen Schlauch NICHTS ausser Desti. Ich denke das ist leider so bei den Schläuchen das die sich irgendwann immer verfärben. Warum? Darauf weiss ich Fachlich leider keinen Rat. Ich hab daraus gelernt und mein neues Project bekommt einfach weiße Schläuche.

Ps: ich habe diesbezüglich auch mal einen tread eröffnet, evtl kann man ja beide zusammenführen. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/54879-ist-da-falsch.html

Ich habe nicht die beste Cam aber denke man erkennt was ich meine.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Planloser (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?*

Danke für die Bilder @forti


----------



## Forti (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?*

büdde, kein problem, lese dir auch mal meinen tread durch evtl verstehst du dann besser was ich meine. Auch würde mich ja mal eine Lösung interessieren, sofern es eine gibt.


----------



## Speed-E (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?*

@Forti, ich will das nächste mal auch auf weissen Schlauch setzen.


----------



## On/OFF (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?*

Hey Forti 

Da man sieht das du Schlauchfedern beim gebrauchten Schlauch benutzt hast , kann es ja nur von Aussen kommen . Entweder benutzt du UV-Licht was dein Purschlauch auf Dauer verfärbt oder du rauchst zuviel bzw hast eine sehr gute Gehäusebelüftung die den Rechner auls Raumfilter benutzt .   mfg


----------



## razerman666 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?*

Kühlmittel hat nichts mit Algenschutz zu tun, da sich beide Chemikalien anders zusammensetzen. Auch bei Schläuche gibt´s unterschiede, besonders der Anteil von Weichmachern. Destilliertes Wasser ist okay es gibt ein noch bessere/teurere Möglichkeit, das heisst Mooswasser, nehm ich persönlich zur Reinigung von Druckköpfen. 
Der Frostschutz greift deine Schläuche an, da die chem. Zusammensetzung anders ist als beim Algenschutz. Wenn du mal ein Stück vom Schlauch aufschneidest, wirst du sehen, das der Schlach angegriffen ist, das liegt am Weichmacher im Schlauch.
Der Algenschutz ist chem. ander aufgebaut. Er greift deinen Schlauch nicht an. Hier mal ei Beispiel: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Wasserzusätze » Transparente Zusätze » innovatek Protect IP 250ml


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?*

Also ich hab bei meinen Schläuchen (Inno und no-name-PVC) keine Unterschiede feststellen können:
Beide nehmen blaue Farbe (die ich mir mal mit einem gebrauchten Radi eingefangen habe) gut an und vergilben z.T. auch mit der Zeit (zumindest ungenutzter Schlauch, den ich im Schrank hatte - der im System wird zu blau, um das zu beurteilen). Was ich aber noch nicht hatte, waren milchige Schläuche. (Füllung: entionisiertes Wasser, sonst nichts)


----------



## Forti (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?*

ehm sry Leute, ABER: ich habe wenn dann dieses verwendet: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Wasserzusätze » Alle Wasserzusätze » innovatek Protect PRO 250ml

und ich habe keine metallenen Schlauchfedern benutzt sondern diese: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Knickschutz Smartcoils 10/8mm (ca. 3/8") UV Blau 68018

und ich Rauche nicht,und die Verfärbnung ist INNEN. So was nun? 
Ich versichere die Richtig und Wahrhaftigkeit der hier geleisteten Angaben, nicht das einer denkt ich will hier wen verar.....


----------



## razerman666 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?*

Zur Verfärbung gibt´s noch einen anderen Grund: 
UV-Strahlung/Licht

Kunststoffe können, je nach Dauer und Intensität, durch die Einwirkung von UV-Strahlung chemisch abgebaut werden (Alterung). Polyurethane haben allgemein eine gute UV-Beständigkeit. Im Laufe der Zeit findet dann eine Vergilbung des Werkstoffes statt, es kommt zu einer leichten Oberflächenversprödung. Die Folge ist u. a. ein geringes Absinken der mechanischen Eigenschaftswerte. Mit Hilfe von UV-Stabilsatoren und/oder durch Farbpigmentierung kann eine Stabilisierung gegen Alterung erreicht werden.


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?*

Den Schlauch den ich jetzt seit einem halben Jahr nutze sieht noch genauso aus wie am ersten Tag 

Ist ein Lebensmittelschlauch den wir bei Bierzapfanlagen einsetzten.

REHAU RAUALCO SK 017-029     16/10 klar

REHAU AG + Co - RAUALCO, TUBALCO


----------



## On/OFF (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?*

nadann . liegst am UV-Licht bzw der Raumfilterung . Da ja die Abdrücke deutlich zu sehen sind ( Wenn es von Innen wäre ,würde man die Abdrücke nicht sehen ) .  Ich tippe auf den billigen Pvc-Schlauch der mit dem UV-Licht auf dauer nicht klarkommt. Aber UV-Licht bleicht fast alles aus bzw verändert die Farbgebung. Die Frage ist nur : Wie schnell es geht.

mfg

Leg dich mal in die Sonne , und du wirst sehen die Farbgebung verändert sich ^^


----------



## Forti (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?*

aha, ok bei dem Blauen könnte das evtl mit dem UV Licht hinkommen, hatte ich eine ganze weile verbaut aber dadurch bekomme ich doch keine Ablagerungen an meinen Schläuchen? Siehe Fotos, hab ich doch extra deswegen eingestellt.


----------



## razerman666 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?*

Ich vermite, die Ablagerung kommt vom Frostschutz, da die Zusatzstoffe den Schlauch angreifen. Nimm mal so´n Stuck und schneids mal durch oder besser, falls du einen kleine Bürste hast, mal unter normalen Wasser abbürsten und dann kuckst du mal ob der Schlauch innen angegriffen ist, sieht dann aus wie kleine Löcher und Klumpen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?*

Ich hatte meinen (no-name-PVC-) Schlauch mal probehalber für einige Wochen auf dem Fensterbrett. Abgesehen davon, dass er (vermutlich durch staub) n bissl gräulich-trüb wurde und sich die blaue Verfärbung langsam rückbildete, tat sich gar nichts. Vergilbt ist bei mir der Schlauch, der im dunklen Schrank lag. (ähnliches hab ich übrigens auch schon bei ausgemusterten Eingabegeräten festgestellt - ein paar Monate nicht mehr aufm Schreibtisch in der Sonne, schon werden sie gelblich)


----------



## razerman666 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?*

Ja, da kann man nicht viel gegen MAchen. Früher hatten wir das gleiche Problem mit Angelschnüren, die wurde Brüchig. Selbst Plexiglas geht bei UV Licht in die Knie. Ob´s da einen UV Blocker gibt, weiss ich nicht, ich bleibe noch weiter bei der Luftkühlung evtl. ich komme mal günstig am Kompressor dran....Stickstoff kein Problem.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?*

Mein Post wollte eigentlich aussagen, dass sich meine Schläuche wenig um UV kümmern, selbst in recht hohen Dosen...


----------



## Planloser (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?*

Mir gings ja hier eigentlich nicht um UV, sonder nur darum, ob klare Schläuche bei Verwendung von Dest. Wasser und Inno Protect trübe werden, ob alle davon betroffen sind, oder nur die und die ...

Weil farblich würden bei mir am besten klare Schläuche ins Bild passen.


----------



## Marquis (19. August 2009)

*AW: Wird jeder klare Schlauch trübe?*

Wenn die Sachen nur unter Sonnenentzug gelb werden, dann hilft UV-Licht vielleicht gegen die Vergilbung!?
Schlauchverfärbungen kenn ich eigentlich nur von Farbmischungen, Jahrelanger einsatz führt aber wohl immer zu Verfärbungen bzw. zum Ausbleichen, aber hab nie gehört noch gesehen dass Inno die Verfärbungen fördert.


----------

